# Almost a 3 1/2 hour drive



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

So I live in Knoxville Tennessee and I just got a call that a guy needed me to take them out to Alabama it was like 3 1/2 hours away . He said he would also give me cash to take him including the fare. I had to turn it down though because I have stuff to do early in the morning . Lol
I had them cancel before they charged him the cancellation fee, but whoever gets this ride is going to have a nice fare.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

And the dead miles back? Gonna eat into the profit but if he gets tips def worth it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

See here's the question about deadheading --
If the trip pays per mile, and you put on a lot of miles, and it eats up maybe a quarter of a tank of gas, and deadheading eats up another quarter of gas, then you've spent hours deadheading plus a halff a tank of gas... but you've been paid maybe fivefold for the trip.

I like the idea of long car trips with paying passengers if it's humdrum out there with no big surge. Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX, so 100 miles is an hour and a half, and gives $135 gross minus 20% cut is like $108. The trip itself eats up about half a tank of gas at best, so there's $20 out, leaving about $90. $90 divided by three hours, by this metric, is $30 / hour net. I'd say that's not bad?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber MUST raise prices.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber MUST raise prices.


I'm your wildest dreams. They did increase their booking fee, though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I will take a 4 hour trip in a heartbeat.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> See here's the question about deadheading --
> If the trip pays per mile, and you put on a lot of miles, and it eats up maybe a quarter of a tank of gas, and deadheading eats up another quarter of gas, then you've spent hours deadheading plus a halff a tank of gas... but you've been paid maybe fivefold for the trip.
> 
> I like the idea of long car trips with paying passengers if it's humdrum out there with no big surge. Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX, so 100 miles is an hour and a half, and gives $135 gross minus 20% cut is like $108. The trip itself eats up about half a tank of gas at best, so there's $20 out, leaving about $90. $90 divided by three hours, by this metric, is $30 / hour net. I'd say that's not bad?


Here in Knoxville it's .70 per mile though.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I will take a 4 hour trip in a heartbeat.


Funny thing is 3 and 1/2 is a great trip for me.......$3.00 drop plus $2.00 a mile so even if you subtract/divide in half that's $1 a mile both ways so I did a trip like that many times before......came up to like $325 plus a $50 tip driving a taxi rocks why drive Uber?


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber MUST raise prices.


Uber doesn't need to raise prices, they increase the booking fee by a few cents, raise guaranteed fare by a few dollars but only pay time and mileage, lots of extra revenue for Uber but nothing for the drivers


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> See here's the question about deadheading --
> If the trip pays per mile, and you put on a lot of miles, and it eats up maybe a quarter of a tank of gas, and deadheading eats up another quarter of gas, then you've spent hours deadheading plus a halff a tank of gas... but you've been paid maybe fivefold for the trip.
> 
> I like the idea of long car trips with paying passengers if it's humdrum out there with no big surge. Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX, so 100 miles is an hour and a half, and gives $135 gross minus 20% cut is like $108. The trip itself eats up about half a tank of gas at best, so there's $20 out, leaving about $90. $90 divided by three hours, by this metric, is $30 / hour net. I'd say that's not bad?


Gotta calculate the 3 hours back home, dropping that to $15 an hour. Not terrible for only having to deal with 1 pax for 3 hours, then drive home empty.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

3.5 hours? Guessing 170 miles for a fare of about $120. Gas costround trip maybe $25.

Works for me. Where's the pick-up?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

If you add the extra tip, that is a trip I can always take. The most I had drive for a pax was 120 miles 118 min duration plus my time coming back, with a pay out of 154.77 and a cool $50.00 tip (almost the Uber fee of 51.59). I love long distance trips.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Gotta calculate the 3 hours back home, dropping that to $15 an hour. Not terrible for only having to deal with 1 pax for 3 hours, then drive home empty.


Not in the scenario I presented, which is a 1.5 hour drive, not a 3 hour drive.

"I like the idea of long car trips with paying passengers if it's humdrum out there with no big surge. Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX, *so 100 miles is an hour and a half*, and gives $135 gross minus 20% cut is like $108. The trip itself eats up about half a tank of gas at best, so there's $20 out, leaving about $90. $90 divided by three hours, by this metric, is $30 / hour net. I'd say that's not bad?"


----------



## SpeedracerX (Sep 26, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 3.5 hours? Guessing 170 miles for a fare of about $120. Gas costround trip maybe $25.
> 
> Works for me. Where's the pick-up?


Of course it work for you Karen!
I'm Sure you do lot for Fuber for .70/Mile
Wink 
Still want to know "Karen Stein" how much is Uber paying you to boost their image on this board ...

By the way...
You pic is a google image Karen Stein

Fuber on "Karen Stein"...Fuber One


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> 3.5 hours? Guessing 170 miles for a fare of about $120. Gas costround trip maybe $25.
> 
> Works for me. Where's the pick-up?


It's in Orlando... the driver payout for it is $95 for 7 hours of time. Minus $25 in gas and another $5 for un-reimbursable tolls going back. So that's $65 for 7 hours of time and 345 miles on the odometer..


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's in Orlando... the driver payout for it is $95 for 7 hours of time. Minus $25 in gas and another $5 for un-reimbursable tolls going back. So that's $65 for 7 hours of time and 345 miles on the odometer..


it would be over 400 dollars in a taxi in Orlando. But those long trips in Uber are money losers.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX,


Many many markets are HALF that rate for Uber X. Heck, in Raleigh that is higher than our XL rates.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Here in Knoxville it's .70 per mile though.


.70 cents per mile for X?
Why are you driving wasting your time?
I don't know your area, but are they any decent jobs in other industries?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> See here's the question about deadheading --
> If the trip pays per mile, and you put on a lot of miles, and it eats up maybe a quarter of a tank of gas, and deadheading eats up another quarter of gas, then you've spent hours deadheading plus a halff a tank of gas... but you've been paid maybe fivefold for the trip.
> 
> I like the idea of long car trips with paying passengers if it's humdrum out there with no big surge. Then again, my market pays $1.35 / mile on UberX, so 100 miles is an hour and a half, and gives $135 gross minus 20% cut is like $108. The trip itself eats up about half a tank of gas at best, so there's $20 out, leaving about $90. $90 divided by three hours, by this metric, is $30 / hour net. I'd say that's not bad?


Gas is not your only, or even major, expense.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

TheAntMiami said:


> .70 cents per mile for X?
> Why are you driving wasting your time?
> I don't know your area, but are they any decent jobs in other industries?


Yes, and I don't do it full time. I tend to log on for an hour or two at rush hour in the morning, then a few hours Friday and Saturday evenings. The rest is a goose chase. It's not my only job.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Yes, and I don't do it full time. I tend to log on for an hour or two at rush hour in the morning, then a few hours Friday and Saturday evenings. The rest is a goose chase. It's not my only job.


But still in one or 2 hours how much do you typically make?
What if the trip really inconveniences your day?
At .70 what does a weekend bring in?


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

It costs much more than just gas to operate your car.
It's about 54 cents / mile.

You do the math.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

TheAntMiami said:


> But still in one or 2 hours how much do you typically make?
> What if the trip really inconveniences your day?
> At .70 what does a weekend bring in?


My main job is as a medical courier, so yesterday for example I drove in the morning rush hour, got three trips, my take was $22.68 for 1.5 hours. Last Saturday night I drove from around 6-9 and made $58. I basically try to get Uber to pay for gas for my courier job, and maybe a couple bills.


----------

